# Bell Super Helmet



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks like there are some cool features available on this helmet. It's not available until mid-2013.

Bell Super Mountain Bike Helmet - Bell Helmets


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

in the trees said:


> Looks like there are some cool features available on this helmet. It's not available until mid-2013.
> 
> Bell Super Mountain Bike Helmet - Bell Helmets


...that's looks to be a good helmet, i like the full coverage in the back and i think that would be my next one if i ever get back into XC , thanks for sharing...ralph


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I saw pics of this helmet from Eurobike and it piqued my interest. I was going to pick up a Urge helmet but decided to wait til this one came out as the features, venting look better than the Urge. Also, Bell helmets fit my head nicely and Urge sizing is an unknown (at least to me). I like the larger amount of coverage for the rear of your head but still has excellent venting for hot days.


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

Look like CambriaBike has them now? Says it will ship in 10-14 days

Bell Super Mountain Helmet 2013 100099557 at CambriaBike.com


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dworley505 said:


> Look like CambriaBike has them now? Says it will ship in 10-14 days
> 
> Bell Super Mountain Helmet 2013 100099557 at CambriaBike.com


I doubt it. The Bell web site says available May 2013.
"Ships in 10-14 days" means Cambria does not have them in stock.

I am hoping the Super fits me as well as other Bell models


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

good call Shiggy. I'm not familiar with Cambria. I'm in the same boat as you, I love the way Bell helmets fit me. I also like this style of helmet. I'm looking into the POC Trabec as well.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dworley505 said:


> good call Shiggy. I'm not familiar with Cambria. I'm in the same boat as you, I love the way Bell helmets fit me. I also like this style of helmet. I'm looking into the POC Trabec as well.


I have the POC. Fits perfectly.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Bell Super Helmet - YouTube

This could be a Bell Feature alternative (if it fits).


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ronyc said:


> Bell Super Helmet - YouTube
> 
> This could be a Bell Feature alternative (if it fits).


You mean a Giro Feature alternative.

They are the same use target . Traditionally Bell and Giro helmets have different fits. The Feature does not fit my head well at all.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Already ordered a Giro Hex on 40% off. Maybe I'll get a Super in a couple of seasons. I'd love to get a POC but they cost twice as much, for some reason 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

My fault, Giro Feature.


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

Sexy! Protective design. I'll order today if a available, but the market won't wait.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome..just what i wanted?


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

anyone own a bell super currently? would like to hear some feedbacks on the helmet.


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

*So far so good*



fondoo said:


> anyone own a bell super currently? would like to hear some feedbacks on the helmet.


I got a first ride with my Super yesterday, a two hour rooty/rocky aggressive XC ride on Vancouver North Shore. I've been riding Fox Flux helmets for the last 5 years, so that's my basis for comparison.

At first glance the helmet looks great, the I love the green color, the coverage on the back side and over ears is superior to the flux, and construction is high quality.

I wore the helmet around the house for a couple hours prior to riding so I could get it adjusted, and during that time I thought the chin strap was rather uncomfortable but that feeling never occurred during the ride. Temp was a perfect 70F so I can't vouch for hot days (yet), but I definitely felt the brow vents and the cool flow of air across the forehead that they provided. No issue with lack of ventilation in this mild temp.

The Super is really comfortable, with quality padding that is noticeably denser and IMO better than the Flux. With the wheel adjustment on the back, the helmet fit snug and didn't move around on my head during choppy descents, although I'm thinking I would like the ratchet in the wheel adjuster to have more fine indexing.

I haven't tested the GoPro mount yet, but did snug it up with the simple velcro strap and it seems to sit pretty tight, definitely better than the GP helmet strap could ever cinch up.

I'll provide another update once I get some miles on the lid and some So Cal hot days, but so far I'm a fan of the Super.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently switched from the fox flux to the bell super. So far I'm loving the super compared to the fox. I think the ventilation is a tad bit better, the pads are more comfortable, I like the tilt adjustment to get the helmet sitting on your noggin properly. The tilt up visor is the icing on the cake for me. I ride with goggles often especially when racing enduro, and the ability to just pull the goggles up is a welcome feature. The only gripe I have with this helmet is that the area around the ears will just slightly touch the top of my ears. This hasn't been a discomfort and I really don't notice it. I think this issue is because the helmet sits low on the head and has such good coverage. I have big ears so this likely wont be an issue for most people.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just finished my second ride with the new super. Well thought out helmet that fits well and is very well ventilated for the amount of coverage (95+ and high humidity in FL yesterday). One thing to consider, at least with the large, is sizing. This thing is big for the labeled circumferene. My last helmet was a Fox Flux in large and it fit great using just past the mid point of its adjustment. With the super, I have it as tight as it will go and it just does fit. I wish I'd gone with a medium.


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

In regards to sizing, I found it may run a bit larger than Fox Flux as well. I've had many Flux in Medium size and always used the adjustment right about mid point. I got the Super in medium and run it almost all the way to the tightest point. Not a problem for me, it fits great like this.

I've also had the chance to use the built in GoPro mount on some good technical North Shore riding. I found the mount to work quite well and stays much more stable than the GP XC helmet mount with straps, not much more shaking than when mounted on a full face helmet with the sticky mount. I also found that the helmet stayed put in it's adjusted position very well, no breaching forward at all which made me pretty much forget the GP was even up there.

Overall, very happy with this new lid and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Ordered mine from Bell a couple days ago, got the "shipped" email this morning and FedEx should deliver on Thursday. I'll post up my thoughts at that time. Cheers!


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

x-posted from the DH forum but my thoughts on the Super...

I have about a month (and a half) on mine. (ordered direct from Bell the day they released...). For reference the other xc/AM helments I have or have used are Giro Xen (owned 3 or 4 and was one of my go to helmets for years... never felt the need to get a zar), Urge enduro-matic (been my other go to helmet for the past two years), Kali Avita Carbon (rode for a few months, hated it, it wiggled and never felt comfortable...been sitting on a shelf for a year and half...think I finally just threw in trash), Poc trabec - never rode, just didn't fit me right...nice helmet though.

I have been pleased with the Bell Super. It ventilates and breathes very well (on par with the Giro Xen and better than the Urge) , does not move when riding, holds sweat back at an acceptable level (could be better but does the job), and I generally forget I am wearing it once I start riding. The only slight complaint I have is the forehead padding is fairly narrow and firm. When I put it on I always feel the front spars on the inside of the helmet for a minute or two. It does not have that plush on the front of your forehead feel as compared to the Urge (their gansta pad is excellent and the best I have ever used) nor is it as soft as the Xen. Its not a deal breaker but something to consider. I would assume the smaller padding helps with the breathability.

I still like the feel of the urge better but find it too hot for summer rides in Texas with 90-105 degrees. I really needed to retire both my Xen and Urge due to age, use, and funk. The Super is going to be my replacement for the Xen. I'll probably pick up a new urge once things cool off in the fall.

Lastly... I like the looks. Less goofy than the Urge and does not have the I am wearing a watermelon on my head look. Strikes a good balance between dirt jump lid and xc helmet.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i really wanted this helmet but after a few long discussions with my LBS, he still recommended the POC trabec races'. I was told after one major crash with the bell super, its trash. the POC hold it better after multiple crashes.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

fondoo said:


> i really wanted this helmet but after a few long discussions with my LBS, he still recommended the POC trabec races'. I was told after one major crash with the bell super, its trash. the POC hold it better after multiple crashes.


It's my impression that any helmet should be replaced after "one major crash." I would also have to say that if you are crashing where your head is having enough contact to "trash" a helmet, "multiple" times...you should find another hobby. Just sayin'


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> It's my impression that any helmet should be replaced after "one major crash." I would also have to say that if you are crashing where your head is having enough contact to "trash" a helmet, "multiple" times...you should find another hobby. Just sayin'


or @ the very least don't ride or take advice from guys in a shop that are experienced in "multiple" stacks on their heads..


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> It's my impression that any helmet should be replaced after "one major crash." I would also have to say that if you are crashing where your head is having enough contact to "trash" a helmet, "multiple" times...you should find another hobby. Just sayin'


This! ^

Once the protective foam is compressed, the ability to protect your noggin in future crashes is greatly reduced, if not rendered completely ineffective (depending on level of compression).


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I want one bad, but I can't find them anywhere. I wouldn't buy a helmet I haven't tried on, so no online ordering for me.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

thegweed said:


> I want one bad, but I can't find them anywhere. I wouldn't buy a helmet I haven't tried on, so no online ordering for me.


If you already own a Bell helmet, use that size. That's what I did. Although I did try one on before ordering.
Larger REI stores have them in stock and you can order one from them and return if necessary. Also, you can order directly from Bell.

http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/dirt/super

They accept exchanges as well.

Good luck!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

My experience is that different helmets within a given brand fit differently on my noggin. Just because they are the same size from the same manufacturer does not mean they will fit the same. Some Bell helmets fit me extraordinarily well, others do not.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

desertred said:


> My experience is that different helmets within a given brand fit differently on my noggin. Just because they are the same size from the same manufacturer does not mean they will fit the same. Some Bell helmets fit me extraordinarily well, others do not.


I agree. My suggestion was a starting point. I did not mean to suggest that every Bell helmet will fit the same.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got a couple rides in with the Super. I really like it. Perfect fit. With the ratchet comfortably set, a normal set, I can bend over and point my head at the ground without it falling off. My last helmet was a Giro Xen, which fit well but not like this. Prior to that I had a Bell road helmet which I liked a lot. So if you're head feels good in a Giro or another Bell, you're probably in the right ball park. 

The helmet vents well enough....not as well as the Xen, but it obviously provides much better coverage which I suppose is the obvious tradeoff with this kind of helmet. 

I find the visor to be much more effective in doing what a visor is supposed to than other MTB helmet visors.


----------



## SpeedStarr (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one after coming from an older Bell sequence. I love the Super. Vents well and is very comfortable. Visor works well too. I'm happy.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Had my first ride today with my Super. Vented very well and fits great. Might get another one in white for riding in Arizona. My matte black one got hot to the touch in the Az heat, although my head stayed cool.


----------



## advres (Jun 25, 2013)

Rode 4 times with my Super last week. I can't compare it to "standard" bike helmets as I have used Pro Tec Classic exclusively for about as long as I can remember. With my new bike figured I needed a new helmet that vented nicely. I really like. Very adjustable fit and comfy. Light so I don't even notice it on my bean. Also, compared to skate and snowboard helmets the venting is top notch.

Again, nothing to compare it to, but I am happy with the purchase. And also fits "true" to size. I have worn a medium in Pro Tec, Boeri, Smith and this Bell is no different.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Saw this helmet at bikebling in Escondido this weekend. I have been running a skate style helmet the last 6 months after some brutal spills in the history but I tend to over heat without all the air flow of a traditional mtb helmet. Aside form the $125 price tag it is a pretty nice helmet with nice coverage. Anyone have the Giro Feature? Similar design, with a $75 tag:
Feature Mountain Bike Helmet


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

I ride pretty hard, so I want a helmet that's going to cover me up a little better than your standard XC.

I started with a Giro Feature. They have them at a store local, so I tried one on. I desperately wanted it to fit. It's a nice helmet for the price, but the fit wasn't there.

Since I have a Bell XC helmet that fits pretty well, I figured the Super should fit me pretty well. I had one special ordered. At first glance, it's a really nice helmet. I got the blue with green highlights, and the colors look SUPER nice.

When I put the helmet on, I was a bit displeased. It didn't seem to fit my head all that well. The Super definitely has a bit of a different shape than my XC Bell helmet. It looks to be a bit rounder. 

In an effort to make the helmet fit a bit better, I tried to pull the speed dial (or whatever they call it) out of the red snaps. When I did this, the plastic tab broke off of one of the snaps that keeps the thing secured. I did nothing outside of what the instructions describe. For whatever reason, the one side was just much tighter than the other. The plastic broke in a manner such that you can still get the snap in there, but it's a giant PITA with no gyro meat.

Since that broke, I called up Bell to see what they would do. The replacement part won't be available until January. They told me to take it up with the retailer. Since the thing doesn't really fit me that well anyways, it's going back. I'm shocked at how easily it broke though.

My search for an 'Enduro' brain bucket continues. Or maybe it ends here.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> It's my impression that any helmet should be replaced after "one major crash." I would also have to say that if you are crashing where your head is having enough contact to "trash" a helmet, "multiple" times...you should find another hobby. Just sayin'


Depends on your definition of "major", but POC does claim the helmet can take multiple hits.

It also has MIPS which is worth the price alone. All of these other helmets are the same crap they've been making for the past 30-40 years in different shapes.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm a couple months into my Bell Super and I'm loving it! It gets used almost every day as I alternate between single track on my squishy bike one day, and 20+ mile rural road rides on my hardtail on the next. Ventilation has been great as is fit and comfort for my head shape which is round oval. 

The nearly identical fit for me came from a TLD A1 which, IMO, does not offer any more comfort but a significantly higher price point. The TLD also comes in a Med/Lg combo where the Bell Super is a Sm, Md, Lg. The Super felt like a more custom fit.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been riding my Enduro since right after they were released. I have had no issue's with it and ride with it 2-3 times a week. I did order a large cause thats what Bell's sizing chart says fit's me but exchanged it for a Medium for a better fit.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

I am interested in an enduro lid like the Super. Leaning towards the Super currently. I measured my head and it is 55cm. Right on the edge between small and medium. Which size should I go with? Seems to me that it would be better to be at the max end of a size as long as it does in fact fit completely on your head then being at the extreme minimum of a size and having to ratchet the retention all the way down. Seems like you are leaving a lot of extra room in the lid but making it stay on with the retention system. Extra room in a helmet isn't really good. So, does the Super seem to run on the larger or smaller side? Thanks for any help that can be provided?

Specialized Epic 29
Intense Tracer 29


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rehammer81 said:


> I am interested in an enduro lid like the Super. Leaning towards the Super currently. I measured my head and it is 55cm. Right on the edge between small and medium. Which size should I go with? Seems to me that it would be better to be at the max end of a size as long as it does in fact fit completely on your head then being at the extreme minimum of a size and having to ratchet the retention all the way down. Seems like you are leaving a lot of extra room in the lid but making it stay on with the retention system. Extra room in a helmet isn't really good. So, does the Super seem to run on the larger or smaller side? Thanks for any help that can be provided?


You.
Must.
Try.
It.
On!

Circumference does not define head shape.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Too
Bad
That
Is
NOT
An
Option!

If it was I wouldn't have bothered asking the question. I have not been able to find one. I figure there are other people on the edge of sizes and wondering what direction they went and how they felt about it. Thanks for your help though.

Specialized Epic 29
Intense Tracer 29


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rehammer81 said:


> Too
> Bad
> That
> Is
> ...


Then be prepared to send it back if/when it does not fit. It may not fit at all, no matter the size. Using the head clamp to make the helmet stable on your head does not count as "fitting", either.

There are mediums in one model that fit me perfectly and different models of the "same" circumference that will not go on at all. Heck, I have tried on x-larges with much bigger circumferences that still pinch front to back.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

I understand that aspect. All I can do is try it as far as that goes. Would be nice to get the right size though assuming it is shaped correctly. I have seen a couple comments elsewhere that they were on the edge of sizes and preferred the smaller size so I will probably go that direction. Just thought this thread might get more hits to lean me one way or the other. Its all good. 

Specialized Epic 29
Intense Tracer 29


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

rehammer81 said:


> I am interested in an enduro lid like the Super. Leaning towards the Super currently. I measured my head and it is 55cm. Right on the edge between small and medium. Which size should I go with? Seems to me that it would be better to be at the max end of a size as long as it does in fact fit completely on your head then being at the extreme minimum of a size and having to ratchet the retention all the way down. Seems like you are leaving a lot of extra room in the lid but making it stay on with the retention system. Extra room in a helmet isn't really good. So, does the Super seem to run on the larger or smaller side? Thanks for any help that can be provided?
> 
> Specialized Epic 29
> Intense Tracer 29


By their sizing chart I took a large but just barely. The lid felt big and took alot of retention to get tight. I returned it and got a medium and it fits well and the shell's feels like it fits better with less retention needed to get it snug.


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks 94. That is along the lines I read elsewhere. I'm going to go with the small and see how it fits.

Specialized Epic 29
Intense Tracer 29


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

The POC Trabec has been on Chainlove for $75-go to Cleansnipe to check


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually, it's been coming up for $64 on Chainlove but only in size S/XS.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone else find there are problems using the Super with glasses? I was seriously considering one and found I couldn't wear my cycling glasses with it. I also had this problem with the Troy Lee A1 which led me to consider the Bell as an alternative. Both helmets were too constricting around the temples. Am i the only one who has experienced this?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

No issues for me!


----------



## J0hnnie (Jul 29, 2013)

Look nice


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> Anyone else find there are problems using the Super with glasses? I was seriously considering one and found I couldn't wear my cycling glasses with it. I also had this problem with the Troy Lee A1 which led me to consider the Bell as an alternative. Both helmets were too constricting around the temples. Am i the only one who has experienced this?


Heard that mentioned by my friend just yesterday. I wear protective eyewear with a pretty standard width of temple and have absolutely no problem at all. My friends info was that those that are wearing some type of Oakley sunglasses with some funky temple are the problem. Perhaps karma strikes those that spend ridiculous amounts of money for fashionista styling that cost .89 cents to produce.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Heard that mentioned by my friend just yesterday. I wear protective eyewear with a pretty standard width of temple and have absolutely no problem at all. My friends info was that those that are wearing some type of Oakley sunglasses with some funky temple are the problem. Perhaps karma strikes those that spend ridiculous amounts of money for fashionista styling that cost .89 cents to produce.


I agree with you about overpriced glasses. I'm using Performance frames, so it's only $20 to get a different style. Hopefully that does the trick. I was just wondering if anyone else was running into problems.
Both the Bell and TLD are great helmets. I really want to get one to work with my head.


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

I just picked a Medium helmet yesterday and love it. Also replaced an aging Giro Xen. Fit's a lot better and also fits better with my Smith Pivlock glasses then the Xen did. I also thought about getting the TLD but my Bell Moto 8 dirt bike helmet has also served me well so went for the Super. Plus the LBS had it in stock!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but the liner on the Super does not hold sweat very well. I've been using Bell Variants for the last few years and those are much better in that aspect. I'll either have to go with a sweatband(never done this) or shelve it until it cools down a bit.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> I agree with you about overpriced glasses. I'm using Performance frames, so it's only $20 to get a different style. Hopefully that does the trick. I was just wondering if anyone else was running into problems.
> Both the Bell and TLD are great helmets. I really want to get one to work with my head.


I had the fit problem with combination TLD A1 + Oakley Radar switchlock.
The temples on A1 reach low and the glasses did not stay secured.
I have found a solution though.
I squeeze the glasses under the adjustable plastic retainer, which holds the helmet firm on head. Before I tried to leave the glasses on the top of it, but that caused them to slip.
I also use head caps, which might help with the fit, since the glasses are not pressed directly to my ears. 
So at the and I am a happy owner, the A1 is very comfortable.
I advice to try any helmet with glasses you are planning to wear before you buy. Play with the fit, it took me 3 tries before I figured how to make it work...


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been using the Super for about a month or so now, took a header into a tree with my Giro Feature exactly one week before it was a year old. The Super is obviously the next evolution of the Feature and a big leap forward. The fitment is a huge improvement and is secure and snug without being tight. My Oakley Half Jackets don't fit well with the temple protection, I've tried the Oakley Flak Jackets and Half Jacket 2.0s and they both fit perfectly under the helmet. I haven't used the go pro mount yet, but it looks like a well executed idea. 

Overall I've been really happy with the Super, it's everything I liked about the Feature but with nicer finishing touches and better venting.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a really nice looking helmet, but it's already BEHIND the latest evolution in helmet safety, the "MIPS" standard. The POC Trabec Race helmet is one mtb helmet I was able to find that has it. There may be others, as well. 
Head injuries are a complicated thing.
POC Trabec Race MIPS Helmet from Bike Bling


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Just picked up the Bell Super last week and had a couple hours of riding to test it out. Very happy with the fit. With my rounder dome, I fit Giros and Bell a bit better. Tried the POC's and seems those are more for the narrow headed. I usually get pretty hot headed but with all the vent holes, had a constant breeze keeping me cool. I didn't find the pads too thin. I adjusted the straps in the bathroom mirror prior to riding and even cut some of the unnecessary slop to keep the ends from flapping around. Make sure to slowly heat the edges with a small flame so they don't continue to fray. It was set and forget, with no movement whatsoever. 

Overall, nice helmet. Only downside is somewhat high price but if I can get a few years out of it, it will be well worth it.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the liner on the Super does not hold sweat very well. I've been using Bell Variants for the last few years and those are much better in that aspect. I'll either have to go with a sweatband(never done this) or shelve it until it cools down a bit.


I ride with on of these: Halo Halo V Headband at REI.com

I don't even notice it's there and it works very well at keeping sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have about a couple dozen rides or so with my Super. I still maintain it is the best fitting helmet I have had. I barely notice it's there and I find the ventilation to be more than adequate even during rides in the Az heat.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had mine awhile now and it works well. Fit is good, its holding up great, works great with the Gopro on top or my XLM3. 

I wear either Oakley Gascan's or Dragon Rake's with no issue's.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

jazzanova said:


> I had the fit problem with combination TLD A1 + Oakley Radar switchlock.
> The temples on A1 reach low and the glasses did not stay secured.
> I have found a solution though.
> I squeeze the glasses under the adjustable plastic retainer, which holds the helmet firm on head. Before I tried to leave the glasses on the top of it, but that caused them to slip.
> ...


Great tip. Thanks!


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

For those that have this helmet, does the over brow venting actually work and make a difference?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It's working quite well for me and the ventilation is very good. I just rode today at the hottest time of the day which is typical for me, 80-85° temps in the late afternoon. I have no overheat issue whatsoever and that's been the case up to about 95° so far.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree! I have the all matte black version and I rode mid-day in 90+ heat.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been riding with Super for about 3 months. I find it to be light and comfortable, I hardly notice it is there most of the time. I've ridden a few 100+F days here in New Mexico and haven't noticed it being hot. The only thing I feel could make it better is concussion protection like MIPS. My next helmet may be a Scott Stego for the MIPS protection.

I went with the blue, black seemed like it would be hotter.


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

I haven't noticed the brow vent to do anything more than other well vented helmets, but I also wear a Halo headband so the incoming air may be blocked. I can say the Super runs as cool as any other helmet I've worn - mostly fox flux and older Giro's and Bell's.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I just bought a large Super, and have taken it on two rides so far. Great helmet, and everything I expected. However, I was at the smaller end of the range for the Large size. Now the padding has compressed so that the helmet is too big and wobbles around. (It fit fine the night before when I wore it around the house for an hour.) Luckily, I bought it from a retailer that has a no-questions-asked return policy, and have ordered a Medium from the same retailer to replace it.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> I just bought a large Super, and have taken it on two rides so far. Great helmet, and everything I expected. However, I was at the smaller end of the range for the Large size. Now the padding has compressed so that the helmet is too big and wobbles around. (It fit fine the night before when I wore it around the house for an hour.) Luckily, I bought it from a retailer that has a no-questions-asked return policy, and have ordered a Medium from the same retailer to replace it.


Returning a helmet that you've worn on two rides? That's kinda whack.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> Returning a helmet that you've worn on two rides? That's kinda whack.


I agree...fit it before you buy it!

I work at REI and people bring back everything from warn underwear to energy food and everything in between.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

It was posted on here in this thread they run a bit big, it quoted below. Maybe you should have checked first...

Returning a helmet you wore a few times is shifty.



veryavgwhtguy said:


> I just bought a large Super, and have taken it on two rides so far. Great helmet, and everything I expected. However, I was at the smaller end of the range for the Large size. Now the padding has compressed so that the helmet is too big and wobbles around. (It fit fine the night before when I wore it around the house for an hour.) Luckily, I bought it from a retailer that has a no-questions-asked return policy, and have ordered a Medium from the same retailer to replace it.





94krawler said:


> I've been riding my Enduro since right after they were released. I have had no issue's with it and ride with it 2-3 times a week. I did order a large cause thats what Bell's sizing chart says fit's me but exchanged it for a Medium for a better fit.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I was going to write out a well-reasoned retort to all the compelling arguments against returning the helmet. But, then I remembered I don't need to justify my actions to the internet.

Regardless, future Bell Super buyers, heed my cautionary tale and know that the padding compresses and changes the fit.


----------



## SpnkMnky (Dec 19, 2012)

Bought this helmet over a month ago before hitting the McKenzie river trail in Oregon. Wore it for over 7 hours on that ride and it was comfortable, cool and offered excellent coverage. I haven't regretted the buy in the least. To be honest for the design/coverage it's fairly light and you forget your wearing it. The strap system is well built and functional, the fit is adjustable due to the dial adjustment band, and the ventilation is adequate...not too hot for the summer Boise Foothills which get rather warm. If (when) I bust it, I'll replace it with the same model without hesitation.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> I was going to write out a well-reasoned retort to all the compelling arguments against returning the helmet. But, then I remembered I don't need to justify my actions to the internet.
> 
> Regardless, future Bell Super buyers, heed my cautionary tale and know that the padding compresses and changes the fit.


I think you just made a bad purchase from the get go. Bought wrong size, no big deal, it happens. The best choice you made was purchasing from a retailer that you could return to. As for the padding. I'll have to disagree with you. I have ridden with this helmet all summer and still find it to be just as comfortable as the day I bought it. No compression of the padding what so ever. The padding in this helmet isn't very thick and not much to compress anyway.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine fits well. Very comfortable MTB - I guess if they fit, they should be comfortable as well.

Love it.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been wearing a Fox Flux for a few seasons (2 different ones). I see a TON of people wearing the Bell Super out on the trail, and after trying it on at the LBS, I was really impressed. For me, it was really comfortable, had a great fit and I dig the fact that it *seems* to offer a little more coverage than most of the AM-oriented helmets.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> I was going to write out a well-reasoned retort to all the compelling arguments against returning the helmet. But, then I remembered I don't need to justify my actions to the internet.
> 
> Regardless, future Bell Super buyers, heed my cautionary tale and know that the padding compresses and changes the fit.


I pull most of the foam padding out of my helmets. If they do not fit reasonably well without it (or by using the head clamp), the basic fit is not there in the first place.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Love the helmet, but have the same problem as some here. I'm on the lower scale of fitting, which means I bought large, but after few rides either I lost some weight, or the padding compressed - the helmet feels loose today.

Now the question - is there any way to tighten the helmet? Add padding, cut plastic - I'm ready to do anything.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I wear a SweatVac Ventilator Cap under my lid. Not because my Super fits loose, but because it works as good sweat management and helps keep the helmet from getting all funky. I do this with my Arai motorcycle helmets, as well. The SweatVac will take up some space so I have to run the Super helmet adjustment a bit loose to fit over it. You won't know it's there otherwise. It keeps my head cooler on the hot rides, too. Win win. You might consider one to take up the slack.

Ventilator Cap | Headwear | SweatVac Performance Wear


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

First of all - thank you. I thought 'bout it, but we don't have it here, and the ones that we do have - they are too heavy for our climate.

However, I have to ask two questions:
1. How it performs in extreme hot riding conditions? I ride when it's 40 degrees outside sometimes - is that bearable with this yarmolka on the head?
2. I also have long hair, which can cause this thing to slip up. Or isn't it?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I've bought several SweatVacs and all through their site online. They're hella-fast at processing and shipping. A lot of my rides here in CA these past months have been middle to late in the day, 90° give or take, rides. It's designed for that. It works similar to a good bike jersey by wicking moisture and evaporating it off. The Super has sufficient ventilation to allow the SweatVac to do just that. As for cold, I can't see that being an issue, either. As for long hair, you're on your own with that. I have a full head of hair but I keep it high and tight.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Many people using the Sweat Buster have reported "better helmet fit"....do a search on it... 

I do have the Bell Super as well and it is for sure on the large side.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got a Bell Super in black/white stripe.

My previous helmet was a Bell XLV.

Actually, the shape of the Super is similar to my 2nd ever helmet back in the early 90's before wearing helmets became the law here.

The Super fits well and I can tune it to fit bare headed or with a sweat band, just like the XLV.
I like the decent, adjustable peak, side and back coverage and lack of sticky outy "aero" back end. I'm also a heavy GoPro user...

Also, my favorite motorbike helmets are both open face, with peaks.

I'd like to think that if Steve McQueen rode mountain bikes, a black with white stripe Bell Super would be on his head...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Aba Grizzly said:


> Now the question - is there any way to tighten the helmet? Add padding, cut plastic - I'm ready to do anything.


An update - I succeeded to work it out with 2 additional screws. I have shortened the plastic band by 1.5 cm on each side - now the helmet fits perfectly. This kind of customization would work for any kind of tightening to smaller sizes.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

My Super was really loose (bad over rough terrain and jumps) and I was tempted to shorten the straps. I'm glad I found this thread. I ordered a Sweat Buster and put it behind the front pad. It works perfectly! :thumbsup:

It was cold (~40degF) this weekend and I think the Sweat Buster kept my head a bit warmer. It also helped soak up the the sweat that would normally run down my face. The Super's pads are really, really thin and don't have much capacity.

I'm in the Bay Area so I got it fast (via mail) and it's good to support a local manufacturer.



RipRoar said:


> Many people using the Sweat Buster have reported "better helmet fit"....do a search on it...
> 
> I do have the Bell Super as well and it is for sure on the large side.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aba Grizzly said:


> An update - I succeeded to work it out with 2 additional screws. I have shortened the plastic band by 1.5 cm on each side - now the helmet fits perfectly. This kind of customization would work for any kind of tightening to smaller sizes.


No, you have managed to stabilize the helmet on your head. It still does not fit well.
A helmet needs to fit the head closely and be stable without the use of head clamps to be effective, unlike this:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

If you have to modify a helmet to fit, then you bought the wrong size! My Super fits great with or without a headband or skull cap. Zero movement or play ever.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> If you have to modify a helmet to fit, then you bought the wrong size! My Super fits great with or without a headband or skull cap. Zero movement or play ever.


...and/or wrong model.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> If you have to modify a helmet to fit, then you bought the wrong size! My Super fits great with or without a headband or skull cap. Zero movement or play ever.


I think that is a tough statement to justify when sizing is so blanketed like "XS / Sm, Medium / Large". They are basically saying they can fit a wide range of heads, per size.

How can you expect it to be perfect when it is meant to fit a RANGE of sizes?

Manufacturers should make dedicated XS, Small, Medium, Large, XL, etc.

I agree, major mods would be a red flag though, but I think MTB helmet sizing is kinda ridiculous. I tried on a Med/Lg at the dealer and it did feel good, but....


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

KGAmoto said:


> I think that is a tough statement to justify when sizing is so blanketed like "XS / Sm, Medium / Large". They are basically saying they can fit a wide range of heads, per size.
> 
> How can you expect it to be perfect when it is meant to fit a RANGE of sizes?
> 
> ...


By trying on many different brands and models. The XS-XL sizing makes good fit more possible, unlike the one size fits all(most nobody) lids.
I expect basic helmet fit to be near perfect. I need to try on many helmets to find it, sometimes even different helmets of the same model and size. If I want to use a sweatband or hat under the helmet I wear those when checking.
If a helmet is not stable and comfortable on my head without using the straps or head clamps, it does not fit. They only make it more secure, not "correct" a poor helmet shape.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

FYI, the Super IS sized in S, M, L.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've spoke to dozens of people over the past year or so about various helmets and how they fit and their function. I can tell you for sure many people struggle with a comfortable helmet, mostly due to an odd shaped head. Many of these people have tried on several brands and sizes with similar results. 

I have no data to back it up but just from my own observation it is people with narrow heads have the most complaints.

In many cases just some extra or less material in the proper location solves the problem. Many helmets actually still do come with thick and thin pads just for this reason.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

KGAmoto said:


> I think that is a tough statement to justify when sizing is so blanketed like "XS / Sm, Medium / Large". They are basically saying they can fit a wide range of heads, per size.
> 
> How can you expect it to be perfect when it is meant to fit a RANGE of sizes?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's difficult at all. Bell in this case does make sm, med, large in the Super. It has an adjustable band for fine tuning the fit. It is true that for some Bell models as well as some other brands the range of sizes goes sm/med, med/lg. But there again, I have not seen helmet in many years without internal adjustability. I currently have two Bell and one Giro helmet. While I like the fit of the Bell's better than Giro and this has been the case for many years, I can still get a good comfortable fit from Giro. When shopping for the Super I first tried the med because that was the size of the other Bell I own. I got a great fit instantly but also tried sm and large for comparison.

Shiggy your are correct in that it may not only be the size but the model as well.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Since Chad McQueen has licensed the McQueen name to Troy Lee Designs, and TLD makes a few McQueen helmets, I am sure he would ride a TLD A1 Helmet.


NordieBoy said:


> Just got a Bell Super in black/white stripe.
> 
> My previous helmet was a Bell XLV.
> 
> ...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

stiksandstones said:


> Since Chad McQueen has licensed the McQueen name to Troy Lee Designs, and TLD makes a few McQueen helmets, I am sure he would ride a TLD A1 Helmet.


As long as it was as plain as possible...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

shiggy said:


> No, you have managed to stabilize the helmet on your head. It still does not fit well.
> A helmet needs to fit the head closely and be stable without the use of head clamps to be effective, unlike this:


Well, you were right. Went from Bell Super, which I got in too large size for my head, to TLD A1, which I got exactly for my size. Totally different. A1 sits firmly on the head, with great coverage and close fit. Thank you for the kick in the ass, otherwise I'd continue to ride with a bucket on my head...:thumbsup:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Aba Grizzly said:


> Well, you were right. Went from Bell Super, which I got in too large size for my head, to TLD A1, which I got exactly for my size. Totally different. A1 sits firmly on the head, with great coverage and close fit. Thank you for the kick in the ass, otherwise I'd continue to ride with a bucket on my head...:thumbsup:


Why didn't you get a Bell Super in your correct size?


----------



## Silanganmarine (Apr 23, 2013)

it is impt. to fit the right helmet before buying. common problem on buying on line

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> Why didn't you get a Bell Super in your correct size?


My thoughts, too.

I tried the TLD A1 on, side by side with the Super. They both had identical headshape though the TLD was a combination size as Md/Lg while the Bell was individually sized as a Med or a Large. The Bell's suspension system has 3 different depth adjustments as well as the headband twist adjustment. I'm guessing the depth adjuster feature was perhaps overlooked?


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Why didn't you get a Bell Super in your correct size?


I got Bell in Large. But this Large was so large for me, that I even if I took medium, it still would be too large... Now, I didn't want to get down to small, 'cos I didn't know how it would fit my head, and what coverage it has. Besides, I alzo compared the coverage vs A1, and A1 has more coverage. After I got the A1, I find out that I was right, because it does have more coverage, it does sit better on the head, the build quality slightly better, and the most important - its retention system works much better with long hair...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Silanganmarine said:


> it is impt. to fit the right helmet before buying. common problem on buying on line
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Since I can't try and fit before both due to moral reasons and because we simply don't have these companies representatives in the country. All we have is Fox Flux and 661 Recon as to fill an AM niche...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> My thoughts, too.
> 
> I tried the TLD A1 on, side by side with the Super. They both had identical headshape though the TLD was a combination size as Md/Lg while the Bell was individually sized as a Med or a Large. The Bell's suspension system has 3 different depth adjustments as well as the headband twist adjustment. I'm guessing the depth adjuster feature was perhaps overlooked?


Nope, no overlooking here. I weared the Super set up to the deepest of three positions. I recon if the large deep is slightly less deep then A1, then the small wouldn't sit on my head at all.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The 3 positions just adjust the fore/aft tilt of the helmet.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Then I don't know what you mean. I see 4 anchor points for the retention system in my Bell Super - 2 on the sides and 2 on the back. 2 on the sides are non adjustable, though I just drilled through the plastic band to make the helmet stable on the head. 2 on the back have 3 different positions one above the other. It is set on the highest whole, mean the deepest sitting on the head. If you move the system lower 1 or 2 wholes down - the helmet raises above the head, becomes more shallow, and naturally tilts forward.


----------



## Sketchemo (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone running a light on this helmet? I use a gloworm X2 and it looks like the position of the vent used to mount the gopro would make it difficult to center the light. I might be able to use a longer strap but that may affect the fit of the lid.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Sketchemo said:


> Anyone running a light on this helmet? I use a gloworm X2 and it looks like the position of the vent used to mount the gopro would make it difficult to center the light. I might be able to use a longer strap but that may affect the fit of the lid.


I run a MagicShine clone on mine. I am using the GoPro mount with a small adapter that vancbiker built on a CNC machine. Works like a charm. Light is centered just fine.

Thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/magicshine-gopro-replacment-mount-842362.html


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I ran standard Dinotte lighting helmet mount without any problem on the Super.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a nite rider light mounted on mine without any problem.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Aba Grizzly said:


> I ran standard Dinotte lighting helmet mount without any problem on the Super.


Yup I run a XLM-3 on mine no problem, I've actually found it will fit 2 different way as well.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Great discussion! I need to find a good helmet. I need to try one of these on. My last helmet purchase was a "penny wise and pound stupid" closeout sale deal from REI that seemed like a winner until I received the helmet and tried it on. 

It is a Bern Watts EPS in XL, and it is too wide and short for my head. Very loose on the sides, and way too tight front-to-back. Blew my mind that an XL would be too short for my head. IMHO, my my head is normal, therefore that Bern Watts helmet must be funny shaped. 

My other helmet is a cheap Trek that I only wear in hot weather, as it is too cool/cold for riding in temps under 50. Beanie doesn't fit well under it, and its not really the look I like to wear for ever day riding. Its mainly an urban commuting helmet, as I have it completely covered with reflective stickers and tape. Night riding, it makes me look like an alien when I'm in the headlights.

Apparently, my cranium falls into the narrow oval category. Guess I'm not doing my skull-shortening exercises.:madman: I need a helmet with no issues, so that I'll wear the dang thing every time I go for a ride. Lately, I've just been wearing an old wool ski cap, as the temps have been mainly in the mid 40's here (mild winter so far this year, after that cold snap back in Dec).

I hope one of the bike shops that I go to has one of these Bell Super Helmets for me to try. I like the looks of it, and the reviews sound good. I'll have to phone around and ask until I find a shop with some in stock.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

FWIW I'm still riding and its been in the teens here. I wear a thin under helmet skullcap that comes down over my ears and I'm fine. I always bring with a nice thick beanie incase but I've been fine all winter. My head has never been the part of me to get cold riding in these temps.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm planning to get a Sweat Vac skull cap. I liked the reviews.


----------



## Silanganmarine (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear PlutonicPlague, my son recently sold his 661helmet and purchased a new superbell in a known bikeshop in Melbourne Australia. He fitted and liked the bell helmet because of the shape of his head skull. And he was lucky to buy it at sale price of 100$ aus.Just the same same my advised is fit it first before buying.


PlutonicPlague said:


> Great discussion! I need to find a good helmet. I need to try one of these on. My last helmet purchase was a "penny wise and pound stupid" closeout sale deal from REI that seemed like a winner until I received the helmet and tried it on.
> 
> It is a Bern Watts EPS in XL, and it is too wide and short for my head. Very loose on the sides, and way too tight front-to-back. Blew my mind that an XL would be too short for my head. IMHO, my my head is normal, therefore that Bern Watts helmet must be funny shaped.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation, Silanganmarine. I'm not buying another helmet (nor any shoes, etc) without first trying them on.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

So I called up the nearest "LBS" (54 mile round trip from my place) and asked if they carried the Bell Super Mountain Biking helmet, as i want to try one on for fit and feel. Nope! They are no help at all. They have yet to carry any of these in their inventory. They are probably trying to push what they already have in stock. I may visit the shop and try on what they do carry (some other Bells, some Giros, some Bontragers), to see if there is anything that I like. But I probably won't buy any helmet until after I try on the Bell Super. Actually, I don't even want to spend the $6 on gas and waste the time to go in there and back unless they already have what I want. (This is the main reason that I often buy from Universal Cycles. Far less hassle!!!)

I'm going to visit my Dad pretty soon, and I'll get to check out the better inventoried shop near him. That shop is 155 miles from here, but only a couple of miles from my Dad's house.


----------

